# OCLV Lemond Victoire questions



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

I just got a 2004 Lemond Victoire frameset and I am at a loss for what size clamp on the front derailleur I need. It isn't a traditional 31.8 and it doesn't have a braze-on mount. Any ideas on what size? Also, do you have to use a front brake on the oclv rear? The rear brake bolt isn't long enough and the nut won't go up in the rear brake hole. Does this take a trek specific type brake configuration? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice bike*

Kinda like a bike Darth Vader would be proud of.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> I just got a 2004 Lemond Victoire frameset and I am at a loss for what size clamp on the front derailleur I need. It isn't a traditional 31.8 and it doesn't have a braze-on mount. Any ideas on what size? Also, do you have to use a front brake on the oclv rear? The rear brake bolt isn't long enough and the nut won't go up in the rear brake hole. Does this take a trek specific type brake configuration? Any help is greatly appreciated.


don't know 'bout the FD...but-

You'll probably need a longer break nut--they come in sizes up to 30mm long or so, 5 or 10 buck for the suckers-did you buy the frame from a shop or a private seller? If the former you might get them from said shop for less.


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> I just got a 2004 Lemond Victoire frameset and I am at a loss for what size clamp on the front derailleur I need. It isn't a traditional 31.8 and it doesn't have a braze-on mount. Any ideas on what size? Also, do you have to use a front brake on the oclv rear? The rear brake bolt isn't long enough and the nut won't go up in the rear brake hole. Does this take a trek specific type brake configuration? Any help is greatly appreciated.


There is a specific brake nut to this frame that you will need. A Trek/Lemond/KLein dealer can order it for you. The front der is a 34.9.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I had the same problem with the brake nut when I was building my 5200, I had to go to or called 6 different trek dealers. good luck!!


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*I was lucky, I live near a really large trek dealer*



skyline377 said:


> I had the same problem with the brake nut when I was building my 5200, I had to go to or called 6 different trek dealers. good luck!!


they knew right what I needed, I bought a 34.9 braze-on adapter and long rear nut and was out riding the next day. I am really impressed with the bike so far, I only got a 20 mile ride in saturday but it was really impressive. Thanks for the help.


----------

